# First plastisol transfer job, need some serious help



## SinDiesel (Mar 27, 2017)

I am trying to upload my design to FM Expressions website using their 15 cent program. I've set the design at 12.50 x 9" in inkscape and saved as a SVG file. When I upload it to FMs uploader, the image is way to big for their template. I know I'm doing something wrong but don't know what it is. Ive attached a pic of my issue.

Can I use inkscape as a design program for this or does it have to done in illustrator, corel or PS? I appreciate any help. Thanks in advance....









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SinDiesel (Mar 27, 2017)

Update: if I export it as a PNG then it will fit in the template. If I upload it as a PNG or svg then it doesn't fit. Can I submit it as a PNG file?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it tells you what is acceptable, and svg ain't one
but pdf is, so export as pdf from inkscape


----------



## SinDiesel (Mar 27, 2017)

I think I figured it out, when saving as pdf I was saving it as the document size not the objects size. Knock on me. Thanks for the reply

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

good work!

i tried uploading an svg also, and it was not sized correctly either


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you are in a bind and need ai try this free converter


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

SinDiesel said:


> I think I figured it out, when saving as pdf I was saving it as the document size not the objects size. Knock on me. Thanks for the reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Did you get this figured out? If so, how did things turn out?..


----------



## SinDiesel (Mar 27, 2017)

royster13 said:


> Did you get this figured out? If so, how did things turn out?..


Came out perfect, got my order 4 days after o sent it in. Very happy

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad to hear things turned out well...Can you post a picture of the finished product...I am very familiar with FM's work but others here may not be...


----------



## SinDiesel (Mar 27, 2017)

royster13 said:


> Glad to hear things turned out well...Can you post a picture of the finished product...I am very familiar with FM's work but others here may not be...


Sure this is a test shirt I did it on. Love the way it pressed onto the shirt.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

SinDiesel said:


> Sure this is a test shirt I did it on. Love the way it pressed onto the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

royster13 said:


> Glad to hear things turned out well...Can you post a picture of the finished product...I am very familiar with FM's work but others here may not be...


Royce,
have you ever imported from fm into canada, or do you just cross the border to pick-up?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

into the T said:


> Royce,
> have you ever imported from fm into canada, or do you just cross the border to pick-up?


I am minutes from the border so I always run over and pick my packages up in WA....


----------

